# CA finish resulting in chiping and lift



## mdwilliams999 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, can anyone explain why sometimes CA works well on one wood and the next pen (using same wood) results with the ends lifting up off the wood?

I use CA thin (applied with a paper towel) and accelerator between each application.  I sand down with micro mesh and after removing the blank from the lathe I sometimes git lifting (apparent with cloudy edges) that obviously can't be sold at that point.  Sometimes I can completely sand back down and reapply with success and other times I will get the same issue.

I'm thinking that the problem is at the time of separating the bushing from the wood that it chips or lifts the CA, but though this separation occurs with every pen, the lifting is only occasional.  I know some of you use wax on the bushings but I have found that this can be disastrous.  I heard that some pre-soak the ends in thin CA - I haven't tried this.

It would be nice to have an approach that is more consistent.  To much wasted time.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## yort81 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike.... i know when that happens to me... I am using either an oily wood...or a wood that has too high of an moisture content....


For the oily wood...I wipe the wood down well with acetone....then very quickly get my first coat of CA down... and i dont get those cloudy or lifting spots anymore...

for the wet wood...I Let those cure for awhile before using them....and make sure that it has been warm in the garage for awhile before using them....

in both cases...it has stopped the cloudy and lifting CA finish for me :~)


Troy


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Why is it when someone bowls three strikes in a row and the next frame results in a 7-10 split?  Simple answer is there was something wrong with their technique on the 4th frame.  In your case I would offer the suggestion that you did something slightly different on the ones you are getting problems with.  Even the tiniest of variation in your technique can have profound changes to your results.  practice, practice, and more practice and you most likely will "feel" what you are doing right and/or wrong and you will have less and less "failures" as you learn.  Not a specific answer that you may of hoped for but one that I think might do you more good.


----------



## dansills (Aug 22, 2012)

Used to have this problem until someone pointed me in the direction if johnnycnc .. Now a wipe with acetone and finish this way and no issue whatsoever:

http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15[/URL


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 22, 2012)

Every piece of wood is different, no matter where it is from.  Same with your technique unless you are a robot.  The weather changes constantly.  If you want instant gratification, you are in for a frustrating future.


----------



## MobilMan (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder how many times this question has been asked.  Has to be in the hundreds.  LOL


----------



## RetiredJake (Aug 23, 2012)

If I have a concern about this, I use a razor knife to score the joint between the barrel and the bushing. Never happened since.

Jake


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 23, 2012)

MobilMan said:


> I wonder how many times this question has been asked.  Has to be in the hundreds.  LOL



And yet, we still don't know the exact answer


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 23, 2012)

Get a dead center from Grizzly $5.00 along with your live center and apply the CA between centers. You will use no bushings therefore nothing for the glue to stick to. When you are done finishing, you need to be sure to sand ALL of the glue off the ends of the blank or it will pop or delaminate off the blank when the trim rings press into it.


----------



## jd99 (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 on doing your CA between centers.

Here is what I do, think I listed this before 
Condensed version. :wink:


Cut, Drill, and glue tubes in.
use your squaring method to square ends.
soak ends with thin CA, and turn the blank.
Sand and apply CA then sand-polish per your method (No Bushings just the tube between centers)
Sand ends to remove excess CA buildup from ends, (I use the back side of my squaring tool with adheasive back sand paper on it.)
Assemble....


----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 23, 2012)

I have had success with a "repair" when this happens by spilling a small amount of thin CA on a piece of wax paper and putting the offending end in it and it wicks up and seals the chippy.
WB


----------

